# HTML Streaming time for OBS (uses websockets plugin)



## hmeneses (Mar 10, 2021)

hmeneses submitted a new resource:

HTML Streaming time for OBS (uses websockets plugin) - HTML Streaming time for OBS (uses websockets plugin)



> a simple html file that connects with OBS using websockets plugin, and displays the streaming time
> 
> Installation:
> put it anywhere you like and add it as a browser source



Read more about this resource...


----------



## hmeneses (Mar 12, 2021)

hmeneses updated HTML Streaming time for OBS (uses websockets plugin) with a new update entry:

HTML Streaming time for OBS (uses websockets plugin) with odometer animation and fancy digital fonts



> Cleaned up a Little, separators won´t appear while not streaming, jquery version updated



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## hmeneses (Mar 12, 2021)

Please let me know your thoughts


----------



## rhielke (Mar 19, 2021)

Looks realistic, smooth animation, easy to use.
Curious about telemetry/tracking?  The URL https://github.hubspot.com/odometer/
Is this sponsored by Hubspot?  Thanks!


----------



## JayKone (Mar 23, 2021)

I installed websockets, copied the file and addet as a Browser Source but its only saying "Not Streaming", what am i missing to make it work?


----------



## hmeneses (Mar 24, 2021)

in tools, go to websockets settings, verify port is 4444, and disable authentication


----------

